# AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black overclock help



## groundhog48 (Dec 14, 2009)

I've been making computers for a long time however attempting to overclock a processor is a bit daunting and I'm afraid of blowing up my new PC. the processor is an AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black. Is there a book I can buy like overclocking for dummies? Is this something that should be done by a computer repair shop?

Thanks you for any assistance.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Repair shops won't (or at least shouldn't) OC your PC. This is simply something that you will need to research. The basics are the same for all PC's, but the results vary from PC to PC, even when using the same type of parts. In my experience, it's simply easier to just purchase the parts to run as fast you need them to go. By the time you add in the additional cost of parts needed for a successful OC, you could have simply purchased the next fastest cpu or gpu.

In any case, you can start with the sticky at the top of the page. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## tk_icepick (Dec 31, 2009)

I would like to add that since your proc is from the first generation of phenoms, it will probably have somewhat limited overclocking potential. 

The most important things to remember are to have good cooling, (NOT STOCK) and bump the multiplier up in small increments.


----------

